# Costco 2013 poseable skeletons have arrived!



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey gang, heads up. My Costco has put out their entire stock of poseable skeletons. An employee told me about one third of their stock is already gone!!!! I missed out last year, but I more than made up for it today.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Out here in Oregon, they have not put out anything yet. I was at Cosco yesterday. Lucky you. Are they nice? Worth the money? How much are they?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I missed out last year so I can't vouch for the quality. But I believe that most everyone that was lucky enough to get one seemed to be very happy with them. Last year I did get a bunch of walli's and was very happy with them, so I am eager to get the Costco skelli's out and mess around with them. As far as price I think maybe they are more expensive this year. I can't find my receipt but I think the were $37.00 and some change.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes they are more expensive this year, only @$1 more though. I love the costco ones, the poseability is great! Already bought 4 this year.


----------



## Chops6965 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just called the Costco in Cypress, CA to check stock on the skeletons.

I told the lady I wanted to check stock on something and gave her the item number to which she replied, "Skeletons? Are you serious?". lol

I told her that several out of state friends said their Costco's were getting them in and I was wondering if they had any. She said they were en-route and should arrive today!!

So all of you Southern California haunters better start checking with your local Costo, the skeletons are coming, the skeletons are coming!


----------



## Drunkenmonkeyrage (Jul 12, 2013)

Checked Costco in Victoria BC......they said the skeletons would be here at the end of the month. 83 of them. 

Last year they sold out in a day, so keep those eyes peeled.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Got mine here in Salinas CA...

I recorded it. Don't know why, it was a last minute thing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI0QBGPI
Turns out they had already sold a few before I got there. They really do go fast!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Does anyone have an item number to refer to for when I call to inquire?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My nearest Costco is about 71 miles, boohoo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I will hit both locations near me TOMORROW. But I haven't read about any East Coast sightings.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 23, 2009)

*Costco skeleton*

I have read that the item number is 988565 for the skeletons. Hope that helps.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you tbishop!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

We have a bingo.... Long Island has them!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys are making me so jealous!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Copchick said:


> You guys are making me so jealous!


 Ahh me too. they are not in my store yet!!!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The Costco by me (suburban Chicago) put them out today @37.99.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweet!! and Hairazor, all that means is ROADTRIP!!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

$38.99 in south Florida - Davie


----------



## tbishop (Sep 23, 2009)

Kansas City has them. It is beginning to feel a lot like Halloween.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

ther out in some coscos not all ,, checked 2 different coscos, one here in my home town and another 150 miles away over the weekend and neither had them in yet,, though I was told at both places that they should be in this week


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The Henrico County store has them in Virginia at the entrance.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

drats I don't have a Costco anywhere near me!!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Lambchop said:


> Ahh me too. they are not in my store yet!!!


Lambchop - they're there now. Quickly go TODAY and get one. I got two and they're an excellent price. I went to the one in Aloha on Baseline.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay, I got two! A big "thank you" to KenKozPgh for picking them up for me. It's great having a forum member so close who had a Costco membership.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:zombie: Although I am GREEN with envy, I am happy for all you guys.....the closest Costco to me is an hour away..... Question though, are the Costco skeletons better than the WalGreen skeletons?


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :zombie: Although I am GREEN with envy, I am happy for all you guys.....the closest Costco to me is an hour away..... Question though, are the Costco skeletons better than the WalGreen skeletons?


Construction wise, I think the Costco skeleton is made more sturdy and out of a thicker plastic than most other comparable skeletons.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

P5- The Costco ones are "pose & stay" so you can position them without adding supports or wires. I haven't played with the 2 that I bought yet, so I can't give any quality-related comparisons. I love my Walgreens skellies too.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

MansionHaunter said:


> Lambchop - they're there now. Quickly go TODAY and get one. I got two and they're an excellent price. I went to the one in Aloha on Baseline.


Muhahahah...Thanks for the heads up. I have been going every day for the last week and did not plan on going yesterday but....I got four!!!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to get a few, but I don't really want to get a membership for just them.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Picked up 3 today at the Santee store in San Diego.


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

Costco in north Miami beach had almost a full pallet for anyone in south Florida. 

Picked up two for myself.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

picked up 2 the other day - I think we'll have to go back and get 2 more


----------



## bersaman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Skellie Alert at Costco*

Just got back from Costco in Kansas City Missouri. Brought home 3 Pose-N-Stay skeletons. $38 bucks a piece without tax. They are only 5 ft. tall but for the price and seemingly good quality for price, i think its a great deal. Just thought id give a heads up for those with Costcos in the area...check em out to see if they have em.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

COSTCO - Sand City, CA (just north of Monterey, CA) has a big pile of the skeletons.


----------



## ramath (Jan 24, 2013)

both Yakima and federal way Washington has them in ,, have picked up 6 so far.. might pick up a few more ,, don't really need them for this year though


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

ramath said:


> picked up 6 so far.. might pick up a few more ,, don't really need them for this year though


lol A true haunter! Sadly, we don't have any Costco stores around here.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

My beautiful wife just texted me that the skeletons have arrived at our COSTCO 45460 Market Street, Shelby Township, MI 48315-6204, (586) 580-2003


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Can confirm that up here in QC Canada, the Costcos have put them out as well... I just had to pick one more up


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Burbank, CA got theirs in yesterday. I'm going today to pick mine up!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Went back yesterday and picked up 2 more skeletons.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Me like...my neighbor has a Costco membership. I can always go with him. He makes a trip there pretty much weekly.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: It's like you people are "Skeleton Addicted" or something....
Dang it...I'm sooooo jealous.....


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Went by Costco today and no skeletons to be found. Asked at the customer service desk if they had anymore and was told that they sold out in three days but will most likely get a new shipment in two weeks or so. I'm glad I picked up the three when I first saw them but was looking to get at least a couple more.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I had to finally stop shopping at Costco! I would just spend way too much money there. The only thing I didn't really care about shopping there was the when you bought something in bulk like in the groceries area, you'd get 12 of the same thing. No variety. But I did like their holiday decor items though. They were always of excellent quality.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

On our way to the beach in July we stopped at Cosco for food and drinks. Saw they had the skeletons so I got one. We sat him up at the beach and folks walking by would stop and take his pic. They are pretty cool skeletons.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

*Costco uk skeletons now in stock*

Just letting uk haunters know that Costco have pose n stay 5 foot skeletons 
In stock now priced at about £28 inc vat .
I bought some last year and they seem really good quality for the money ..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, wormyt, that's hilarious!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

My costco had them for $34.99!!! Woot!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought four a couple weeks ago. Went back for more and they were gone. But went back today and they had more!! Had to get another one. They are really nice. Every year I have a Halloween tree. Like a christmas tree but obviously different. I think I will pose a couple of them "in" the tree.


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Costco in Richmond, VA had a skid full of them. Now I have a total of 5. Time to age a couple of them.


----------



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

I got the last one from costco in colorado springs. What have you guys been doing with yours?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Question: Are these the same ones or at least similar to the Walgreens skeles from last year? They look like they are! Gotta upgrade from my cheap blowmold ones.


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

*COSTCO Skelly's are in*

Just picked up two today :xbones:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Can somebody do a gal a favor and give me the bar code number? Not the item number.


----------



## bayouwitch (Aug 23, 2013)

We don't have a Costco here so I ordered my skeletons from Amazon for $48.99 ea which is a little higher than Costco. Just got them in and I love them! Can't wait to put them up!!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Update for any haunters in Quebec, Montreal area... Over the weekend I happened to visit about 5 CostCo - yeah fun times  - anyways I can report that all 5 STILL had full pallets of the skellies just waiting for new homes.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I painted 3 of my Costco Skellies today while watching the football games!....

Now they are having a drink waiting for some friends to join them.... ( maybe next weekend ) : )


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- took some work but I figured out how to post pictures again on the site! ec


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad I bought six at Costco for 39.99. I saw them in Fred Meyers today for 79.99!!! Same pose and stay skeletons. Wow what a mark up.


----------

